# Joke



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Young boy asks his Dad, 'Can I get a bike'? 'No' says Dad, 'You know your mum has just lost her job and that the mortgage is eighty grand so we can't afford it'. The next morning as Dad eats breakfast he sees the young boy with a heavy suitcase sneaking out the front door. 'What are you doing' asks Dad. 'I'm leaving' says the boy. 'Why?' asks Dad. The boy replies 'I heard you talking to Mum last night in bed and you said you were pulling out and she said she was coming too and you're not leaving me here on my own with an eighty grand mortgage and no f****** bike'.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

kc10 said:


> Young boy asks his Dad, 'Can I get a bike'? 'No' says Dad, 'You know your mum has just lost her job and that the mortgage is eighty grand so we can't afford it'. The next morning as Dad eats breakfast he sees the young boy with a heavy suitcase sneaking out the front door. 'What are you doing' asks Dad. 'I'm leaving' says the boy. 'Why?' asks Dad. The boy replies 'I heard you talking to Mum last night in bed and you said you were pulling out and she said she was coming too and you're not leaving me here on my own with an eighty grand mortgage and no f****** bike'.


Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Only heard it last week and thought it was new. :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

kc10 said:


> Young boy asks his Dad, 'Can I get a bike'? 'No' says Dad, 'You know your mum has just lost her job and that the mortgage is eighty grand so we can't afford it'. The next morning as Dad eats breakfast he sees the young boy with a heavy suitcase sneaking out the front door. 'What are you doing' asks Dad. 'I'm leaving' says the boy. 'Why?' asks Dad. The boy replies 'I heard you talking to Mum last night in bed and you said you were pulling out and she said she was coming too and you're not leaving me here on my own with an eighty grand mortgage and no f****** bike'.


 :lol: :lol: Think I'd have got the handcuffs for that one kc. but, if you're getting away with it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Whats the difference between a woman in the bath and a nun.

The nun has hope in her soul, ooooft!

I'm sorry, I'm sorry, please forgive me,,,, and stay away fron the button.
seamus.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

The mouse is stuck and can't manage to hit the report/delete/racist//i'm upset/traumatised button or I would have. 

I've got another. How long can it be before someone pushes the button. Those who are considering it should know my mother-in-law told me this joke. 

A group of old wrinklies are sitting about in the lounge of an old folks home. An elderly woman in her robe enters the room and opens the robe and the room falls silent staring at her. The woman shouts 'superfa**y' !!!!

An old boy at the back shouts 'I'll have the soup.'


----------

